# maybe I am pretty



## livingnsilence (Feb 4, 2008)

I'm pretty sure I have BDD so of course I allways feel ugly. However, to sorta help chalenge these belifes the past month or so I've tried to be more observent of how guys seem to react to me, and I think it might be helping a little. B4 I used to only notice the guys who made it extreamly obviouse they were atracted to me (which doesn't happen to often or when it does it usually is someone who is ugly so I doesn't make me feel any better). I've caught 2 seperate guys that looked cute staring at me when driving, I've noticed a couple guys that I think might like me that I didn't really pick up on the subtle signs b4 now, when I go out to the club w/some "friends" I noticed I'm actually one of the ones who gets the most attention from guys in my group, I went to a party last night a noticed that out of my sorority I'm one of a few who gets hit on a lot by the guys there. Also it has helped that recently a decent looking guy told my friends he likes me and then last night at the party this guy who has been attracted to me for a while tried to make out with me (to bad that even when drunk I was too afraid to b/c SA). It's no cure to BDD so I still think I'm ugly but I don't think it quiet as often now and I don't feel as ugly as I used to.


----------



## Marylandgreeneyes (Feb 10, 2008)

Given the evidence, you sound pretty hot. My ex was always saying how ugly she was. Everyday I told her how beautiful she was and eventually she started to believe it. So find a nice guy and he will do the same to you. You better do it or else I am going to PM you everyday telling you how beautiful you are. I guarantee if you posted your picture in the Pic thread you would be astounded by the responses. 

Btw youre really beautiful : )


----------



## llj (Apr 15, 2008)

livingnsilence said:


> I'm pretty sure I have BDD so of course I allways feel ugly. However, to sorta help chalenge these belifes the past month or so I've tried to be more observent of how guys seem to react to me, and I think it might be helping a little. B4 I used to only notice the guys who made it extreamly obviouse they were atracted to me (which doesn't happen to often or *when it does it usually is someone who is ugly so I doesn't make me feel any better*). .


Hey! I resent having my compliments spurned!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Silly ugly people. Why do they even have to exist and compliment people? 

You're probably intimidatingly good looking, livingnsilence.


----------



## rufusmor (Feb 28, 2008)

livingnsilence said:


> (which doesn't happen to often or when it does it usually is someone who is ugly so I doesn't make me feel any better).


 :ditto 
only guys that im not attracted to ask me out. this one guy who i think is absolutley disgusting tells me everyday that he loves me and follows me around. i cant figure out why he likes me so much. i should be happy though that i at least get asked out.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

What does it take to convince someone with BDD that they're good-looking?

Because they will always ignore compliments.

Do ugly people's opinions count less? That is, if only ugly people find you attractive, does that make you ugly? From what rufusmor wrote, I think so.


----------



## livingnsilence (Feb 4, 2008)

vicente said:


> What does it take to convince someone with BDD that they're good-looking?
> Because they will always ignore compliments.


Good question, not quiet sure. I know I tend to ignore most compliments b/c they feel so fake especially if they are a response to something you said or a drastic change in your look (when you cut your hair and everyone says they like even if it looks like crap). I tend to repond better to non verable things better so long as they don't go over board to the point it begins to creep me out.



vicente said:


> Do ugly people's opinions count less? That is, if only ugly people find you attractive, does that make you ugly? From what rufusmor wrote, I think so.


Not necessarily, it's just when you always get hit on by only people you consider ugly you sorta feel like they are just settling for you b/c you're not out of their league b/c you are ugly, which is not necessarily true, it just feels that way. There has been one guy that I think is ugly that I know and I've only seen him ever flirt with better looking girls and he has tried flirting w/me some and I take it as a compliment from him b/c he tends to go for at least decent looking girls and what makes it better, is despite that his pretty gf is there he chooses to flirt w/me.


----------



## metallica1 (Jun 3, 2008)

yeah ive always been self consious about my appearance.

When i was around 13-15 i got alot of compliments about how i looked. one time i was walking home from school and i heard these 3 girls(they were kinda far away but looked attractive) say 'hey theres that hot guy'. i didnt think they were talking about me but then they said 'hey guy in the blue shirt' so i turned around, then they started giggling saying like go talk to him and stuff, and i wanted to go talk to them and i stood there wondering whether i should, but then i decided i probably wouldnt know what to say and it would jsut be awkward so i walked off.

but my face has changed alot in the past few years and i really dont know whether im attractive at all. when i look in the mirror sometimes i think i look ugly and sometimes i think i look good. i wish someone would jsut tell me.. but then would i want to know... :sigh


----------

